# 225/60/16?



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

They'll fit fine. There's loads of clearence. Also bare in mind that if they are 1/2 and inch taller that's only 1/4 of an inch either side of the axel. 1/4 of an inch closer to the fender won't even be noticeable. =P


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

215/60-16 has 771 revs per mile vs 225/60-16 with 751 revs per mile. Not able to update java so I wasn't able to convert to what the speedo error is.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> 215/60-16 has 771 revs per mile vs 225/60-16 with 751 revs per mile. Not able to update java so I wasn't able to convert to what the speedo error is.


How could the rpm/speed change with tire width? It's wheel diameter plus tire profile that alters the rpm/speed and neither has changed. Both are 60-16.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> How could the rpm/speed change with tire width? It's wheel diameter plus tire profile that alters the rpm/speed and neither has changed. Both are 60-16.


Multiple calculators say the tires are not exactly the same. Error isn't that horrible as I originally thought.

When the Speedo reads 60 MPH, you are going 61 MPH

Original poster, are you using the stock wheels for these tires?


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

No... I would be buying some steels for the winter, and save my OEM wheels for summers.

What width and offset, etc... do I need to buy?

Thanks guys for all the help!!

PS To the guy above with the 60/16.... thinking they are the same... they are not... the way it works is this...

225 for instance is your width in MM(millimeters), 16 obviously is the inches in diameter of your wheel(or rim as some people call them) and the 60 is the PERCENT of the width in height of sidewall. 

So.... a 225/60 is 60 percent of 225mm in sidewall, but a 215/60 is 60 percent of 215mm in sidewall.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

You want to keep your tire revolutions per minute within 1%. The Cruze models all have a ~26" loaded tire diameter. Anything higher or lower will throw off the speedometer (more importantly, the odometer). I suggest selling them and getting some steelies for the Cruze. 215 / 60 / 16 is the correct size, and only run you $50 / steel wheel + shipping. Winter tires you should have no trouble finding for $100 each.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Forgot about the odo. In previous cars I owned you could change revs per mile in the tune, was that not an option with the software provided on Vermont trifecta? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Forgot about the odo. In previous cars I owned you could change revs per mile in the tune, was that not an option with the software provided on Vermont trifecta?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If I'm a dealer or used car buyer I would steer clear of this car knowing he's been using the wrong tire size for 200,000 miles. Just saying...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> If I'm a dealer or used car buyer I would steer clear of this car knowing he's been using the wrong tire size for 200,000 miles. Just saying...


No I mean, there was an option to correct the speedo and odo internally for XCal2 tunes. Some cars have odd tire sizes like my Marauder. The back wheels were different size and speed rating from the fronts off the factory line. We would use the same calculator used to get the correct revs per mile on the snow tires mounted to flat face CVPI wheels. Once we changed the value to the correct revs per mile we were good to go. I was able to double check the speedo accuracy before and after using a Kustom Signals Pro laser III *on a closed strip of road* 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The way most, if not all speedo's/odo's work is by a "gear" in your transmission that measure RPM's, and that is in-turn sent to your car's computer and calculated along with what gear you're currently in to establish speed & record miles driven. In order to freely "tune" your odometer/speedometer you would need to figure out which new multiplier to apply to the calculation in order to have it properly tuned.


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

So what size rims do I need to buy for the 225/60/16?? What width, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/resu...autoModel=Cruze&autoYear=2013&autoModClar=2LT

These are stock I guess... would I need to go 7" instead of 6.5"??


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

QwertyJuan said:


> So what size rims do I need to buy for the 225/60/*16??* What width, etc...
> 
> Thanks!


16"

It isn't the rim radius that is important, it is the loaded tire radius. 26" is what the Cruze's computer is set for in stock form. 
It should be about 800 revolutions / mile.


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

Guess I was wondering offset, etc... which I found at tirerack... the only thing I would like to know is... do I need 6.5" or 7" for the 225's?


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

QwertyJuan said:


> \PS To the guy above with the 60/16.... thinking they are the same... they are not... the way it works is this...
> 
> 225 for instance is your width in MM(millimeters), 16 obviously is the inches in diameter of your wheel(or rim as some people call them) and the 60 is the PERCENT of the width in height of sidewall.
> 
> So.... a 225/60 is 60 percent of 225mm in sidewall, but a 215/60 is 60 percent of 215mm in sidewall.


My bad.

Well in that case the difference is insignificant.
16" + 0.6 x (225 / 25.4) = 21.315" diameter.
16" + 0.6 x (215 / 25.4) = 21.079" diameter.

21.315 / 21.079 = a difference of 1.11%

In other words you'd have to be going ~90mp/h in order for your speedo be out by just 1mp/h.

Edit* You need 7" for 225.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> The way most, if not all speedo's/odo's work is by a "gear" in your transmission that measure RPM's, and that is in-turn sent to your car's computer and calculated along with what gear you're currently in to establish speed & record miles driven. In order to freely "tune" your odometer/speedometer you would need to figure out which new multiplier to apply to the calculation in order to have it properly tuned.


Yeah Superchips XCal 2 did the calculations for you. You just had to find the reves per mile of the tire you plan on switching to. The actual tune the tuner sent you is locked but you could mod some of the other outside factors like + or - 10 MPH for the trans shifts, how stiff the shifts are, limit the car to only 50 MPH or completely removing the govenor for example. With Accessport on the Subaru, you have to flash for eco, flash for valet mode(No revs past 3k), flash for anti theft(car imobilized) and flash for perfomance. I guess you can't change the revs per mile then on the Cruze.


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

What would happen if I put the 225's on a 6.5" inch rim, same as stock... would it just look funny? Or would they wear funny as well?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> If I'm a dealer or used car buyer I would steer clear of this car knowing he's been using the wrong tire size for 200,000 miles. Just saying...


My old Commodore had 250,000k (160k miles) on the clock and was in excellent condition and the dealer wasn't interested in even giving a quote for trade in, so at that mileage I don't think it would be an issue. BTW I sold it for $5,000 privately.


----------



## QwertyJuan (Jul 31, 2013)

Just so all you people that are worried about my "dealer" (God bless their souls!), my car I just got rid of is a 2002 Buick Regal GS with 220k on it...... When I am done with my cars, they are not worth anything to anyone. I'm not worried about my odometer being off by 450 miles because the tires I used DURING THE WINTER WHEN I DON'T GO ANYWHERE(where I live gets an average of 12-16ft of snow per year, and can get as cold as -50 with the wind) are 2.3% larger.


----------



## spankaveli (Aug 3, 2013)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> How could the rpm/speed change with tire width? It's wheel diameter plus tire profile that alters the rpm/speed and neither has changed. Both are 60-16.


because the middle number is a percentage ratio of the width so a 225/60 tire is taller than a 215/60 tire. not by much but...

215*.6 = 129mm = 5.0787" + 16" = 21.0787" tall (approximately)
225*.6 = 135mm = 5.3149" + 16" = 21.3149" tall (approximately)

if he were to go with a 235/55R16 tire it'd be the same size (235*.55=129.25mm=5.08858"+16"=21.08858")

Obviously a ~ 1/4" taller tire won't make a *substantial* difference but there is a difference.

eta: I didn't read the whole thread so I apologize if this was posted already.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

QwertyJuan said:


> Just so all you people that are worried about my "dealer" (God bless their souls!), my car I just got rid of is a 2002 Buick Regal GS with 220k on it...... When I am done with my cars, they are not worth anything to anyone. I'm not worried about my odometer being off by 450 miles because the tires I used DURING THE WINTER WHEN I DON'T GO ANYWHERE(where I live gets an average of 12-16ft of snow per year, and can get as cold as -50 with the wind) are 2.3% larger.


It is your perrogative, but new cars are very computerized in all of their calculations and operation. Why willingly throw of the precision of your vehicle? It can affect oil life calculations, wheel / steering alignment, and various other timing related things. Sites like tirerack are gaining so much popularity because they make it simple to select tire / wheel combos that won't throw off your vehicle's stock calibration. If you know the Cruze requires 215/60/16, there is no need to chance it. Sell off the 225s and call it a day.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just use your 225/60-16's on whatever steel wheel Tire Rack recommends for the car. I would choose 7" over 6.5" if they're both the same offset, but it won't really matter much either way. The most important thing is to get a wheel that fits the Cruze properly, i.e. it has the proper inner hub diameter and does NOT require a centering ring. Tire Rack will set you up. Call them and get it right.

The difference in diameter between a 225/60-16 and a 215/60-16 is 26.63" - 26.16" = 0.47" taller, or 1.8%, almost insignificant. When your speedo says 60 MPH you'll actually be going 61 MPH, and for every 1000 miles you put on the odometer the car will actually have 1018 miles put on. No big deal. Use your existing tires and spend your money elsewhere.

A tire with 10/32nds tread depth will shrink 7/16" (0.44") diameter by the time it wears down to 3/32nds tread depth. 1/2" tire diameter variation will not affect anything significantly, be it ABS, speedo or odo. Use them and worry about more important things.


----------

